# Corporal Matthew Edwards



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Corporal Matthew Edwards

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Taylor Police Department
Michigan*
End of Watch: Friday, July 23, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 31
*Tour of Duty:* 5 years, 7 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Friday, July 23, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Handgun
*Suspect Info:* Shot and wounded
Corporal Matthew Edwards was shot and killed while responding to reports of a burglary in progress at an apartment complex on Pine Street at approximately 6:00 am.

Corporal Edwards and his partner encountered a man in the parking lot fitting the description of the suspect. As Corporal Edwards spoke to the man when the subject suddenly produced a handgun and fatally shot him. Corporal Edwards' partner returned fire and wounded the suspect.

Corporal Edwards had served with the Taylor Police Department for almost six years. He is survived by his wife and two children.
Agency Contact Information
Taylor Police Department
23515 Goddard Road
Taylor, MI 48180

Phone: (734) 287-6611

_*Please contact the Taylor Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Corporal Edwards


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Corporal Edwards


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Cpl


----------

